# Ridgeback owners



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

I'd love to see your Ridgebacks/Ridgeback crosses!

Mia is a Ridgeback x lab. She definitely has the sleeker lines of the RR. I always get comments in the street about how "athletic" she looks for a lab.




























Please show me yours!:001_wub:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

She is lovely :001_wub: ... Ballybee has the same cross as you; Tummel who is gorgeous too .

I have an 8 month old Ridgeback, Kilo:

At the beach around 6 months:


















In the woods around 7 months:


















8 months:


























Bet you wished you had never asked now :nonod:.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

AWWWWWWW there both gorgeous love looking at members dog pics:001_wub:


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

He's gorgous!! :001_tt1::001_tt1:

I've seen Tummel and think he's brilliant!! He's completely different to Mia in almost EVERY way! :lol:

What amuses me about Mia is that when she gets excited, playing with other dogs, she gets quite an impressive ridgeback!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

julesmcc said:


> AWWWWWWW there both gorgeous love looking at members dog pics:001_wub:


Thanks - love looking at everyone's dogs too .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Rubyted said:


> He's gorgous!! :001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> I've seen Tummel and think he's brilliant!! He's completely different to Mia in almost EVERY way! :lol:
> 
> What amuses me about Mia is that when she gets excited, playing with other dogs, she gets quite an impressive ridgeback!


Thank you; Mia certainly looks different from Tum - they are both lovely though .


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Thank you; Mia certainly looks different from Tum - they are both lovely though .


That they are!! If I wasn't on the complete other side of the country I'd love to go on a walk with Tummel!

Thank you Jules!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought i heard someone say my name  Mia has a lovely face, it's very lab like  she is so lovely, Tummels back hair is too thick for him to get any kind of hackle when excited but he plays like a ridgeback 


























I like the last picture because he still looks like a puppy in it and his face is hilarious


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

I LOVE him!!

It's funny, when I asked about Tummel on his birthday thread, you said that he has tan in his coat, along with the black. I've noticed that Mia isn't jet black and in the light has tan highlights!

Does Tummel ever get his ears stuck inside out?!:blink:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Rubyted said:


> I LOVE him!!
> 
> It's funny, when I asked about Tummel on his birthday thread, you said that he has tan in his coat, along with the black. I've noticed that Mia isn't jet black and in the light has tan highlights!
> 
> Does Tummel ever get his ears stuck inside out?!:blink:


 yes always...his nickname is sirlugsalot as they fly everywhere  i have lots of pictures of his ears doing their own thing 

lol he has a bizzare reddy/brown undercoat and visible tan patches on his neck/back of his hind legs but when the sun hits him you see just how unblack he really is  he's such a gorgeous colour!!! Good to know he's not the only weird coloured dog 

I think we need more pictures of Mia  do you have any of her standing up? Does her tail curl?


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

I'll take some photos on our walk later!! 


She has the oddest tail ever! It starts off really thick and otter like, and then it tapers to this tiny thin tip.:laugh: Sort of curvy when it thins.

Glad she's not the only one with mad ears! It bothers me more than it does her! It's like you can see her brains!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Rubyted said:


> I'll take some photos on our walk later!!
> 
> She has the oddest tail ever! It starts off really thick and otter like, and then it tapers to this tiny thin tip.:laugh: Sort of curvy when it thins.
> 
> Glad she's not the only one with mad ears! It bothers me more than it does her! It's like you can see her brains!


Tummel has a proper labs tail(all thick and hairy) but it's longer than a labs would be and curls up when he's moving...when he gets really excited but is standing still(like he's seen a rabbit/moth) it goes straight 

I know how you feel about the ears....Tummel just keeps running i have to call him back to fix them as i'm worried a small bird may think it's a good place for a nest  he's sleep growling at the moment i wonder what he's dreaming about


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I think the ears are a RR thing; like this :


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I think the ears are a RR thing; like this :


Haha yes thats them, Kilos a lugsalot too 


















We should start a lugsalot club :001_tongue:


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Totally gatecrashing but I saw a Ridgeback in Brighton at the weekend. Only knew what he was because of the forum members on here but he was so handsome! He was with a lovely red setter as well, they looked lovely together.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lucyandsandy said:


> Totally gatecrashing but I saw a Ridgeback in Brighton at the weekend. Only knew what he was because of the forum members on here but he was so handsome! He was with a lovely red setter as well, they looked lovely together.


People always look at Kilo and say...how do you tell what he is...then I point to the ridge. On his back .

Glad you liked the one you saw .


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol thats hilarious

"what is he?"

*points to the obvious ridge on the back*

"......ohh"

:w00t: brilliant....if we ever meet i'm going to ask that question(and i expect you to point silently....for added dramatic effect you can give me dirty looks for being too lazy look first) 

Thats made my day so far


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ballybee said:


> lol thats hilarious
> 
> "what is he?"
> 
> ...


It's true - asked that question nearly every day. My favourite was a lady giving me a huge lecture about hoping I hadn't paid full price for my labrador as it has a faulty coat. She would not believe that he was not a labrador no matter what I said :frown2:.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone know how the Ridgeback came to have the ridge on his back ?
I have always wondered this :idea:

Lovely looking photos everyone 

( I never knew Kilo was a Ridgeback,why didn`t you point this out to me   )


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sailor said:


> Does anyone know how the Ridgeback came to have the ridge on his back ?
> I have always wondered this :idea:
> 
> Lovely looking photos everyone
> ...


From a ridged native hunting dog that was bred with dogs imported by Dutch settlers that eventually became the RR I believe.

Well, I was too frightened of your devil dog to worry about trivial matters like discussing ridges .


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

Dogless said:


> It's true - asked that question nearly every day. My favourite was a lady giving me a huge lecture about hoping I hadn't paid full price for my labrador as it has a faulty coat. She would not believe that he was not a labrador no matter what I said :frown2:.


I keep getting told that my *Lab* is so skinny.  She's 30kg of pure muscle!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Dogless said:


> From a ridged native hunting dog that was bred with dogs imported by Dutch settlers that eventually became the RR I believe.
> 
> Well, I was too frightened of your devil dog to worry about trivial matters like discussing ridges .


oooo it's getting heated now..calm down ladies  at least neither of your dogs have been called a mangy crossbreed


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

ballybee said:


> oooo it's getting heated now..calm down ladies  at least neither of your dogs have been called a mangy crossbreed


I call mine that all the time!!  

....ok...maybe not mangy crossbreed, but "mutt" and "mongrel" come up a lot when addressing her!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ballybee said:


> oooo it's getting heated now..calm down ladies  at least neither of your dogs have been called a mangy crossbreed


I have even posted photographic evidence of the devil dog chasing my poor puppy on this very thread  .

He is not mangy...he is a handsome wonky dog .


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Rubyted said:


> I keep getting told that my *Lab* is so skinny.  She's 30kg of pure muscle!


lol i think people just aren't used to seeing fit labs anymore(or crosses apparently)  Tummel is over 40kg now(we think around 43 at the moment) and nobody has ever said anything about his weight as he's so obviously muscled(his back legs look like carvings some days...it's quite the thing) but because he's deep chested he does look a bit wonky :blush:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I have even posted photographic evidence of the devil dog chasing my poor puppy on this very thread  .
> 
> He is not mangy...he is a handsome wonky dog .


lol i know i've seen it  don't pretend Kilo wasn't loving it 

I know he's not mangy...i wouldn't let him on the bed if he was  he's curled up beside me(we're having a lazy day) snoring his head off :blink:


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

ballybee said:


> lol i think people just aren't used to seeing fit labs anymore(or crosses apparently)  Tummel is over 40kg now(we think around 43 at the moment) and nobody has ever said anything about his weight as he's so obviously muscled(his back legs look like carvings some days...it's quite the thing) but because he's deep chested he does look a bit wonky :blush:


:laugh:
Mia has a really deep chest, but a teenie little waist, so looks skinnier than she really is. I'd like to say she looks dainty and ladylike....but I've seen her sleep!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Rubyted said:


> :laugh:
> Mia has a really deep chest, but a teenie little waist, so looks skinnier than she really is. I'd like to say she looks dainty and ladylike....but I've seen her sleep!


ooo what does she do in her sleep? I've been forced off the bed from Tummel kicking me when he's asleep  right now he's still but all 4 feet are facing me :nonod:


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

Upside down with her bits in the air....then she twists her head so it's next to her bum!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Dogless said:


> From a ridged native hunting dog that was bred with dogs imported by Dutch settlers that eventually became the RR I believe.
> 
> Well, I was too frightened of your devil dog to worry about trivial matters like discussing ridges .


 OMG  
(yes but how did the ridge get there.. when did those little hair folicles, decide to be different and march the wrong way)



ballybee said:


> oooo it's getting heated now..calm down ladies  at least neither of your dogs have been called a mangy crossbreed


No Sailor hasn`t, people say he looks like a lovely Labrador, til I correct them, then they suddenly don`t think his lovely anymore 
Tummel looks soo handsome and clumsy cute, where do they get the mangy bit from 



Rubyted said:


> I call mine that all the time!!
> 
> ....ok...maybe not mangy crossbreed, but "mutt" and "mongrel" come up a lot when addressing her!


awww  bullied by her own owner 

( I`ve  alot in this post  )


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Rubyted said:


> Upside down with her bits in the air....then she twists her head so it's next to her bum!


ah yes....the old on back twist so bits up by head technique...i know it well  At least Mia is a girl....Tummels bits wobble everywhere and they're certainly not small bits :blush: the funniest thing is he doesn't have a very flat back so isn't able to sustain this position and looks very grumpy when he falls over


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

sailor said:


> OMG
> (yes but how did the ridge get there.. when did those little hair folicles, decide to be different and march the wrong way)
> 
> No Sailor hasn`t, people say he looks like a lovely Labrador, til I correct them, then they suddenly don`t think his lovely anymore
> ...


It was a posh old lady with a border collie and a bichon frise....her collie ran up to Tummel(on lead) and she shouted at me for letting her dog near my "mangy crossbreed" :cryin: then marched away before i could answer.

Sailor is lovely no matter what breed he is  i would have him. Also i've never called Tummel a mutt/mongrel but my dad calls him dog all the time....one day i said he(refering to my dad) in a conversation and he said "i do have a name you know" and i instantly came out with "so does my dog but you don't seem keen to use it"  he got pretty grumpy as he doesn't like people standing up to him but i was very annoyed at the time :blush:

And yes Sailor....the ridge goes backwards....i believe it to be gods will(not) and we should respect it :001_tongue: also...you have  ed a lot


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Rubyted said:


> Upside down with her bits in the air....then she twists her head so it's next to her bum!


lol that sounds odd ! Photo please  (and photos of Tummels version), but please censor out wobble bits


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

sailor said:


> lol that sounds odd ! Photo please  (and photos of Tummels version), but please censor out wobble bits


I can't censor the wobbly bits...thats like virtually neutering him and he doesn't need neutered 

This is an old photo and he's not quite there but owell










and i just like this picture(also an oldie) as his face is hilarious










Heres him today(kind of showing his colours...and his janglies)










What are you laughing at mum???


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

ballybee said:


> I can't censor the wobbly bits...thats like virtually neutering him and he doesn't need neutered
> 
> This is an old photo and he's not quite there but owell
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Those positions....but without a couple of appendages. (and nips that'd make Jordan blush!:blink

I'd love to get pictures, but she tends to move if I ever get up to fetch the camera!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Rubyted said:


> :thumbup: Those positions....but without a couple of appendages. (and nips that'd make Jordan blush!:blink
> 
> I'd love to get pictures, but she tends to move if I ever get up to fetch the camera!


lol Tummel was too deeply asleep in the first one(he was barking in his sleep), Tummels nipples are teeny and very hard to spot  and yes i'd imagine Mia has a few bits less that Tummel(i'd hope so anyway)


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Bless him, Tummel is lovely!
And I believe that face... is through shock of his jangles being uploaded for the world to see lol but your right it is funny


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

sailor said:


> awww  bullied by her own owner


You should hear what I call my son!! :yikes:

Mutt is her pet name...It's all said with love


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sailor said:


> Bless him, Tummel is lovely!
> And I believe that face... is through shock of his jangles being uploaded for the world to see lol but your right it is funny


I know...bless the poor lad .


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I know...bless the poor lad .


lol i fibbed.... in the last picture he's actually learnt the running up sentances for the words wee, walk and tea and i was using them as he doesn't react until you use a keyword that fits

"do you need a (wee)"
"will we go for a (walk)"
"is it time for (tea)"

I like to mix the words and watch him figure out if it fits  He's very clever(i'm not sure how he feels about having his crown jewels on the internet for anyone to look at though)

And now he's running on me(in his sleep)


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

here are a couple of pics of my mutts...
inca...at just over 8 weeks old









loki and sifa when sifa was just a puppy...









loki,sifa and inca share a stick...









inca with a stick..









we aint done nothing...honest









having a rest in the park..









peek a boo...sifa hides under the tree in the garden..









hello...says sifa...









whats that over there...loki and sifa looking at something...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ridgeback05; love those photos; particularly the 'innocent faces' one on the bed!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dogless said:


> ridgeback05; love those photos; particularly the 'innocent faces' one on the bed!


thanks...to be honest i have loads of pics of my three...really could post hundreds up...


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Ridgeback05, your dogs are beautiful, you must participate in photo threads more often, just for my benefit  don` make me beg !



Rubyted said:


> You should hear what I call my son!! :yikes:
> 
> Mutt is her pet name...It's all said with love


ahh yes, terms of endearment  



ballybee said:


> lol i fibbed.... in the last picture he's actually learnt the running up sentances for the words wee, walk and tea and i was using them as he doesn't react until you use a keyword that fits
> 
> "do you need a (wee)"
> "will we go for a (walk)"
> ...


I bet you tease him, don`t you... don`t you ...... WEEEEEE need to go to the shop....... can I have a cup of TEA !!! .... I`m onto you Bally :glare:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> thanks...to be honest i have loads of pics of my three...really could post hundreds up...


Fantastic idea :thumbsup:

I shall await the thread ......


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

sailor said:


> Ridgeback05, your dogs are beautiful, you must participate in photo threads more often, just for my benefit  don` make me beg !
> 
> ahh yes, terms of endearment
> 
> I bet you tease him, don`t you... don`t you ...... WEEEEEE need to go to the shop....... can I have a cup of TEA !!! .... I`m onto you Bally :glare:


I do sometimes but never the key words(not deliberately anyway) as he goes nuts until i do it  but the sentances are hard to avoid in everyday life

"do you need juice/a shirt"
"will we go for a takeaway?"
"is it time for bed?"

see....so hard to not use those sentances...at least the keywords we have alternatives(neither of use drink tea anyway so thats not a problem). The thing is he's starting to realise that the alternative words(wee, out and dinner) mean the same as his words :cryin:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't own any and a little too much on the tall side for me to own but my father always wanted one, I must say though they are such stunning dogs 

I recently met two x's at my local shelter, ones been there for quite a few motnhs 









Buster is a 4 yr old Weimeraner x Ridgeback. He needs an experienced firm owner as he will try to dominate his owner and can be stubborn at times. In the right home he would be a fantastic dog. He is good with other dogs and older children.

He's been there since January, every time i've walked past he dives at the gate teeth bared and growling. I've turned my back on him and he calms down  it's a shame really because all the staff tell me he's such a sweety


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Don't own any and a little too much on the tall side for me to own but my father always wanted one, I must say though they are such stunning dogs
> 
> I recently met two x's at my local shelter, ones been there for quite a few motnhs
> 
> ...


That is an unusual looking dog  lovely big ears on him, hopefully he finds a new home with good owners soon


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

There's definately something occuring with Ridgeback ears


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Brilliant ear photos Polimba!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Brilliant ear photos Polimba!


Dito lol bless them all and their ears


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

wow those are some ears Polimba  you're welcome to join the lugsalot club any time you want :001_tongue:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

some more pics...all of loki...first three he is doing his fav things...swimming,posing and sleeping and then a couple of those ridgeback ears...lol


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> some more pics...all of loki...first three he is doing his fav things...swimming,posing and sleeping and then a couple of those ridgeback ears...lol


awww he's so gorgeous  he can be in the club too


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

:w00t: all these photos are making me want a Ridgeback instead of a Westie :w00t:


drag me away ! drag me away ! drag me away ! :w00t:


:w00t:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sailor said:


> :w00t: all these photos are making me want a Ridgeback instead of a Westie :w00t:
> 
> drag me away ! drag me away ! drag me away ! :w00t:
> 
> :w00t:


Nooooo....you know you want one (and so does your little girl ).


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

Ridgeback05 and Polimba....they're stunning!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

She's such a lady!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

wow her build is so similar to Tummels  (with a few dangly bits missing and she doesn't look so chunky) the legs look identical :blush:

Like i said...i'll have her


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

ok one more then i should stop..think you will be sick of my lot by now...so here is loki being gentle with inca when she was only 8 weeks old....


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

ballybee said:


> wow her build is so similar to Tummels  (with a few dangly bits missing and she doesn't look so chunky) the legs look identical :blush:
> 
> Like i said...i'll have her


What she lacks in dangly bits she makes up for in nips!! :laugh: My three year old son keeps asking what they were....after I told him he started pulling up his top and telling everyone he has nipples like Mia!:blushing:


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> ok one more then i should stop..think you will be sick of my lot by now...so here is loki being gentle with inca when she was only 8 weeks old....


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Dons balaclava....so, where did you say you live?! :devil:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Rubyted said:


> What she lacks in dangly bits she makes up for in nips!! :laugh: My three year old son keeps asking what they were....after I told him he started pulling up his top and telling everyone he has nipples like Mia!:blushing:


well...we all do(just not so many or as big) i suppose....probably best to discourage that behaviour though :001_tongue:



Rubyted said:


> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Dons balaclava....so, where did you say you live?! :devil:


psst....he lives outside Edinburgh(i won't say where as i want to get there first  )...i get Loki for telling you this(then i'll find out where you live and come steal the girls :001_tongue: )

:w00t: good plan!!!


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

ballybee said:


> well...we all do(just not so many or as big) i suppose....probably best to discourage that behaviour though :001_tongue:


I would prefer it if he didn't become a flasher! 



ballybee said:


> psst....he lives outside Edinburgh(i won't say where as i want to get there first  )...i get Loki for telling you this(then i'll find out where you live and come steal the girls :001_tongue: )
> 
> :w00t: good plan!!!


*mission impossible theme playing* It's a plan, Batman! Think I crossed my references!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Rubyted said:


> I would prefer it if he didn't become a flasher!
> 
> *mission impossible theme playing* It's a plan, Batman! Think I crossed my references!


lol maybe duct tape his top to his trousers so he can't flash anymore?? :001_tongue:

and yes....slight crossing of references :blush: it's a plan nonetheless!!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> ok one more then i should stop..think you will be sick of my lot by now...so here is loki being gentle with inca when she was only 8 weeks old....


I seriously doubt we could get sick of your dogs !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t:

( and oi rubyted and ballybee... I will get those dogs before you, so you might aswell forget all your plans right now  )


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

sailor said:


> I seriously doubt we could get sick of your dogs !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t:
> 
> ( and oi rubyted and ballybee... I will get those dogs before you, so you might aswell forget all your plans right now  )


I doubt it....i've already met them twice(and taken pictures) and hopefully will be seeing them again soon  remember i know where they live(roughly) i can do this on my own so i'll have all 3 and Tummel will have 3 new friends :w00t:


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I think Sammy has some ridgeback and staffy in him..


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

goodvic2 said:


> I think Sammy has some ridgeback and staffy in him..


well this pic made my smile...what a fab pic.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> I think Sammy has some ridgeback and staffy in him..


Lovely boy; that photo looks as if he is trying to look cool for his photo .


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL thank you both for your comments. My sammy boy is rather cool


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

my marley mustard




























my ridgeback x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> my marley mustard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those pictures .


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Love those pictures .


thank you , he is my big doofuss :lol:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> I think Sammy has some ridgeback and staffy in him..


He is soo handsome !



mumof6 said:


> my marley mustard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww !


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

goodvic2 said:


> I think Sammy has some ridgeback and staffy in him..


He's stunning!:001_wub: Look at that pose! :lol:


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> my marley mustard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cute pupster! He's going to be a handsome man when he's all grown up! :001_wub:


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

ooo dont forget us! Ziva is always ready for a photo thread!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Golfchick - Ziva is gorgeous too ... I`m not sure how I`m going to steal all these ridges :w00t: I need a car with a massive boot !!! Or maybe just a van


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

long as you take her car boot bed with her she'll go anywhere so you're a shoe in!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sailor said:


> Golfchick - Ziva is gorgeous too ... I`m not sure how I`m going to steal all these ridges :w00t: I need a car with a massive boot !!! Or maybe just a van


Just some food and they'd follow you to the ends of the earth .


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

golfchick said:


> ooo dont forget us! Ziva is always ready for a photo thread!!


awww....she's getting big  we need more pictures 

And Sailor....you could try and steal Tummel but he's a total mummys boy and would come running if he saw i was too far away from him :001_tongue:


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

Ziva is such a beautiful girl!!

It's been so nice to see so many Ridgbacks (and crosses!) I can't believe they aren't more popular!! They're such beautiful dogs...but as mad as hatters...so I guess that would explain it!


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

once my laptop is back from the shop ill post up a load more recent pics. Shes slowly reaching the protective stage atm, she half woofed at the bin lorry this morning and a dog stood next to me today and she obviously tried to bat away the dog.... either that or she was protecting the bumbag full of turkey!!


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

Now we can get out and about walking james seems to have gotten interested and taken his camera with us on some walks and these are the results


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

golfchick said:


> Now we can get out and about walking james seems to have gotten interested and taken his camera with us on some walks and these are the results


Wow, she's stunnig!! :001_wuv::001_wuv:

Where did you get her collar from? I love it!!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

She's so gorgeous  massive too how old is she now??


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

She is sooooo boooful


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

ballybee said:


> awww....she's getting big  we need more pictures
> 
> And Sailor....you could try and steal Tummel but he's a total mummys boy and would come running if he saw i was too far away from him :001_tongue:


I agree with Bally ! We defo need more pictures..... of all the ridges tho, I can`t seem to get enough.

( well I will have to steal you and use you as bait Bally  thanx for the tip ! lol )


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

golfchick said:


> once my laptop is back from the shop ill post up a load more recent pics. Shes slowly reaching the protective stage atm, she half woofed at the bin lorry this morning and a dog stood next to me today and she obviously tried to bat away the dog.... either that or she was protecting the bumbag full of turkey!!


Probably the turkey .

She is looking lovely; very pretty .


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

a couple more....

loki on baby ferret watch...









loki and sifa (when sifa was a baby) on adult ferret watch...









a run in the muddy field (another thing ridgebacks like to do )









playing on the beach (loki and sifa)









dancing on the beach (again loki and sifa)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

^^^^^ lovely photos again .


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

LOVING ! the dance moves at the beach


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

Ziva will be 5 months in two days! Last time we weighed her she was 20kgs but I think she's more like 27kgs now. And I got her collar from eBay! It's just a normal rolled leather collar but in pink, cos she's girly!! ATM she's realised how fun it is dive bombing people on very steep hills or terrain and dive bombing them when they're treading careful through sloppy mud, and when I say people I mean me!!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

golfchick said:


> Ziva will be 5 months in two days! Last time we weighed her she was 20kgs but I think she's more like 27kgs now. And I got her collar from eBay! It's just a normal rolled leather collar but in pink, cos she's girly!! ATM she's realised how fun it is dive bombing people on very steep hills or terrain and dive bombing them when they're treading careful through sloppy mud, and when I say people I mean me!!!!


Ah yes...the mud ambush . then the puzzled face...'what on earth are you doing down there...humans, strange creatures '.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

sailor said:


> I agree with Bally ! We defo need more pictures..... of all the ridges tho, I can`t seem to get enough.
> 
> ( well I will have to steal you and use you as bait Bally  thanx for the tip ! lol )


I'll come quietly if you have skips(i love skips....and frosties) 



ridgeback05 said:


> a couple more....
> 
> loki on baby ferret watch...
> 
> ...


Yes i did notice Tummel likes to get as dirty as possible(unless it's raining), he seems to prefer sand to mud thoug :blush:



golfchick said:


> Ziva will be 5 months in two days! Last time we weighed her she was 20kgs but I think she's more like 27kgs now. And I got her collar from eBay! It's just a normal rolled leather collar but in pink, cos she's girly!! ATM she's realised how fun it is dive bombing people on very steep hills or terrain and dive bombing them when they're treading careful through sloppy mud, and when I say people I mean me!!!!


5 months already!!! Wow times gone fast i remember the day you picked her up  lol i hope for your sake she grows out of the dive bombing soon...Tummel only does it to other people if they don't have a dog(working on it when we have the chance and it seems to be going ok).

She is so pretty


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Candy's mum was a ridgeback and her dad was a collie/lab, quite an odd mix but my girl is a wee star.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

That is a very unusual cross  you can see the ridgeback in her legs they're very similar to Tummels  the ears look a bit ridgie too :001_tongue:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Candy has brilliant eyebrows :thumbsup:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

sailor said:


> Candy has brilliant eyebrows :thumbsup:


Thanks, she only got them like 2 yr ago :lol:


----------

